# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  هل آن الآوان لأكتب وصيتي ...!!!

## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
.
.
~~ هل آن الآوان لأكتب وصيتي ~~
.
. 

 

تيقظت على أصوات تعج بالمكان صراخ وبكاء وآهات وآنات هنا وهُناك ...
آهـ مالذي يحدث بالخارج ...!!! 
فتحتُ باب غرفتي لأرى مالذي يحدث ، وإذا بي أرى نساء كُثر
يتشحن السواد ... هذه تصرخ وتلك تأن وأخرى تقول فليرحمها الله ...
آهـ مالذي يحدثُ هُنا ومن المتوفى ...؟؟؟ 
أخذت أنظر الى جميع الموجودات فكل من وجد أنا أعرفه ..و لكن من المتوفى .. !!
من هذا الذي يندبونه ويأنون لأجله ... من .....؟؟؟ 
حركت عيني في المكان وإذا بي أرى أمي قد أهلكها الحزن وكسرها الألم حتى باتت
صامته تتساقط الدموع من عينيها دون أن تنطق بأي كلمة ..
أشحت بوجهي قليلاً إذا بي أرى أختي الكبرى تشاطرها الحزن والألم وبجانبها
بقية أخواتي وكل عائلتي وأقاربي وحتى أصدقائي وأحبائي كانوا يتواجدون ..
سمعتهم يأنون بقلوب مكسورة متحسرة على من فقدوا .. 


تحدثتُ إلى نفسي فقلت إن كل من وجد هُنا أنا أعرفه ولكن ...
من المتوفى .. من هذا الذي يندبونه ..؟؟؟ 
 

لفت إنتباهي إمرأة قادمة من الباب تتشح السواد ، مكسورة القلب ،دموعها على خذها ،
شاحبة اللون ، قد أخذ الحزن مأخذه منها ..
أخذت تسير في خط واحد بتجاه إمرأة أخرى وهي أمي ،،
ذهبت عندها وقبلتها على رأسها أحتضنتها بشدة نظرت إلى عينيها ودموعها تهمس
بأنات قلبها المتحسر لتهتف لها عظم الله لكِ الاجر بفقدها ... 
أمعنتُ النظر الى تلك المرأة وإذا بي أراها من سكنت قلبي وروحي ،،،
ولكن لما هي هُنا ...؟؟؟؟
وفي من جاءت تعزي أمي بفقده ...؟؟؟ 
تقدمت بضع خطوات للآمام حتى وصلت عندها أقتربت كثيراً منها
وإذا بي أسمع أنات قلبها تهتف بإسمي وتنعى بفقدي ..
مــــــــــاذا
أنا ...؟؟؟؟
أأنا من جاءت تعزي أمي لفقده ..؟؟؟ 
أنــــــــــــــا ... ؟؟
ولكني لازلت موجوده ... إني هُنـــــا ... 
إلتفت إلى أمي ناديتها أمـــــــاه أنظري أنا هُنا أنظري ، كُفي عن البكاء ،،
فأنا لازلت موجوده إني ها هُنا أجلس أمامكِ أمــــــاه أنظري 
إني بخير وبأحسن حال ... أمـــــــــاهـ ...
ولكنها لاتسمعني .. 
أتجهتُ إلى أخواتي وناديت كل واحده بإسمها لكن لاأحد يجيبني
غير أنآت وصراخات ..
عدتُ الى من سكنت قلبي وروحي هتفت بإسمها غاليتي لما أتيتي تعزي أهلي بفقدي
وأنا هُنا أمامكِ أنظري إنني هنــا 
لازلت موجودة لأكمل معكِ مسيرة صداقتنا وحبنا ..
أنظري ..
ولكنها لم تلتفت لي إنها لا تسمعني ولاتراني ..... 

ذهبتُ إلى كل الموجودات هناك واحدة واحدة وأخبرتهم بأني موجوده أمامهم ..
ولكــــــن ما من مجيب يرد عليّ وعلى ندآتي ... 
تراجعت إلى الخلف وأخذت أبكي وأصرخ عالياً إني ها هُنـــــــا موجوده معكم
كفوا عن البكاء والعويل كفوا ..
إنني هُنــــــــــــــــا ..
ولكن لاجواب من أحد ... 
 


عندها سمعتُ هتافات من خارج المنزل إنه صوت تشييع
خرجت راكضة للخارج وإذا بي أرى رجال كثيرون يحملون نعشاً
عليه قطعة قماش خضراء مزخرفة بخيوط ذات لون ذهبي
وقفت أنظر لمن هذا النعش ومالذي حل بصاحبه ..؟؟
سمعت هتافات الرجال بذكر "" لاإله إلا الله البقاء والدوام لله ""
أخذت أبحث بين المشيعين وأذا بي أرى أخوتي
نعم أخوتي وقد كسرهم المصاب وفتت قلوبهم ،،
ففهمت إنيي أنا التي بداخل النعش ..
ذهبت مسرعة نحوهم ترجيتهم لا تبكوا إنني ها هُنا موجوده عودوا ولا تذهبوا ..
فأنا لازلت موجوده ...
ولكنهم أكلموا المسير دون الالتفات لي .. 
 

أتجهوا نحو ذلك المكان المهجور الا من موتى سكنوا تربته وتخلدوا فيه الى يوم القيام ..
ذهبوا ليضعوا جثماني في ذلك البيت الموحش الضيق الذي لاأعلم مالذي سيحل بي فيه ،،
وضعوني في ذلك المكان الذي سأعيش فيه وحدتي الا من عملي الذي عملت
ولا علم لي هل كان عملي صالحاً ليتنور قبري أم سيئاً ليضيق أكثر وأكثر ..
لا أعلم هل هو روضة من رياض الجنة أو حفرة من حفر النار ....
أخذوني إلى هناك ووضعوني في بيت ضيق
حيث أغلقوا عليّ الابواب ... 
 
آهـ من ذلك المكان ....!!! 
~~~~~
هل فكرنا يوماً بإن هذا اليوم سيأتي لامحاله ولكن 
هل نعلم متى سيحين ؟؟ ...
لا أحد يعلم متى سيكون مصيره ولا أحد يعلم هل قبل عمله أم لا ...
كل مابوسعنا سوى ان نعمل جاهدين كي نرضي رب العباد ..
فهيا لنعد العدة لاستقبال هذا اليوم بقلب صامد .. 
~~~~~
وعاد السؤال يراودني مرة أخرى 
وهل آن الاوان لأكتب وصيتي ...؟؟ 
~~~~~ 
تحياتي العطرة لكم 
همـــــــــ الصمــت ــــــــــس ..
دمتم بخير ..

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

كلامك يجعل النفس في خشوع
و يحدث قشعريرة في البدن
مامن أحد إلا وسيمر بهذا الدرب
وهنيئا لمن أعد الزاد
أشكرك عزيزتي بما خطته لنا أناملك الذهبية 
أطال الله في عمرك بحق محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

دخلت معك اخيه في نفس الأجواء
وعشت كلامك وكأني انا
ولا زال السؤال يراودي
هل آن الاوان لأمتب وصيتي
كلام عذب و اسلوب شيق
يعطيش العافية على روعة ما خطته اناملك الناعمه

----------


## كبرياء

*مٍــرٍآآحِـبُـ ...
رٍآآئعُـهُـ هُـيًـ حِـرٍوٍوٍفٍـگـ ...
مٍـخٍـيًـَفٍـهُــ بُـعُـضَـ آلشُـيًـء ..!
نٍـهُــآيًـة ذِلگـ آلجَـسِـدُ .. حِـَقِـآ تِـحِـتِـ آلتِـرٍآبُـ ..؛
وٍآلأصِـعُـبُـ هُـوٍ َفٍـَقِـدُنٍـآ لأحِـبُـآبُـ ...
دُعُـيًـنٍـيًـ أَفٍـصِـحِـ عُـمٍــآ بُـخٍــآطَرٍيًـ بُـيًـنٍـ تِـلگـ آلحِـرٍوٍفٍـ ..
مٍـؤلمٍـهُــ هُـيًـ حِـَقِــآآ ,,
.. لَقِـدُ تِـجَـمٍـدُتِـ أَفٍـگآرٍيًـ ...
عُـذِرٍآآ ..
سِـأغٌـآدُرٍ مٍـنٍـ هُـنٍـآ ..
رٍغٌـمٍـ أنٍـ بُـدُآخٍـليًـ آلگثَـيًـرٍ ..!
سِـلمٍـ نٍـبُـضَـ َقِـلمٍـگ ..
لآعُـدُمٍــ ..
گبُـرٍيًـآء*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..*
*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
* وعجل فرجهم..*

*لحظات يكون فيها الانسان كالمُعلّق..*
*بين السماء والأرض..* 
*يلتفت هنا وهناك..*
*يستنجد بمن حوله..*
*علّه يتمسك بإذيال أحدهم..* 
*ولكن ..*
*في ذلك الوقت ..* 
*مامن مجيب...*
*ليس هناك...*
*سوى العمل..* 
*وربُ رحيم..*
*خيرٌ من الجميع..* 
*فلتكن الصلاة والقرآن..*
*وكل عمل صالح رفيقاً لكِ عزيزتي..*
*ولكن..*
*بعد عمرٍ طويل بإذن الله..*
*طويل.. في طاعة الله جل وعلى ..*
*طويل بحب فعل كل خير..*
*وبُعد عن كل معصية بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..* 
*هنا ..*
*لم أتوارى إلا أن أضع نفسي*
*في ذلك المكان..*
*نظرة ياأباعبد الله..*
*نظرة .. لمن عشقك..*
*مؤكد لن تردنا خائبين آنذاك ..*
*بحق أمك الزهراء..*
*صلوات الله وسلامه عليكم أجمعين..* 
*حبيبتي..*
*همس ..*
*لمستُ حقيقةً..*
*سنُدركها جميعاً..*
*لمستها هنا ..بين سطوركِ..*
*رائع هو تصويركِ..*

*جعلكِ الله من الفائزين دنيا وآخرة..*
*بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..* 

*رائع ومتميز ..وموحش ..*
*هو الأسلوب الذي طُرح هنا ..*
*دائماً متميزة...* 
*فكلُ مانقشتيه هنا..*
*كتذكرة..*
*وإن الذكرى تنفع المؤمنين ..بإذن الله تعالى..* 
*جُزيتِ خيراً في الدنيا والآخرة..* 
*عزيزتي...*
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

فيض قلم رائع دائما ،،

الله يعطيك العافيه ..

وادراجك للكلمات ..

واختيارك لها هو الرائع حقا ..

تستاهلي التقيم ..

دمتي بكل خير

----------


## الأمل الوردي

كلمات رائعه وخيفه في نفس الوقت



كلنا مارون في هذا الطريق المخيف


عفوك عفوك يامولاي قبل سرابيل القطران



عفوك عفوك يامولاي قبل جهنم والنيران


اسلوبك جدا رائع في الطرح

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله* 
*كلمات قوية موحشه*
*أحسست بارتعاش وانـا اقرأهـا*
*عزيزتي* 
*هو راائع ماكتبتي* 
*ودقة في ماصورتي* 
*لكن يظل موحش ومخيف هذا اليوم*
*يوم لانعلم متى يكون.؟*
*ولانعلم من يبكي عليناا ؟*
*ومن يفرح لموتناا؟*
*وكلماتكِ جداا معبره*
*واسلوبكِ كان فيه تشويق ودقة في المعنى*
*اطال الله في عمركِ غاليتي*
*بحب محمد وآل محمد*
*في خـير وعـافيه*
*ولافرق الله بيننا وبين احبابنا*
*وانتي من ضمنهم همـس*
*سلمت روحكِ وسلم قلمكِ النابض*
*الله يعطيكِ العافيه*
*ولاعدمـنا روعة الجديد*
*دمتي بامان الباري*
*تحياااتي**
*

----------


## أمينه

آه آه آه 

أخذتني كلماتكِ لسنتين مضت
ذكرتني بفقدي لصديقتي وأقرب الناس إلى قلبي عندما رحلت عن هذه الدنيا الفانيه
وكأنكِ عشتي معنا ذلك اليوم بكل طقوسه 
إنكِ تصفين كل  ما فيه نقطة نقطة 
لم تنسي شيء إلا ذكرتيه هنا 

آه غاليتي نعم لقد يُتمتُ ببعدكِ عني 
ما زلتي في عمر الزهور  لم يخطر لي في يوم من الأيام إني سأفقدك أبدا 
لا أجد من يُسد الثغر الذي تركتيه 
ولكن كل ما أقوله ليرحمكِ الله وليجعل مثواكِ الجنه وليحشركِ مع محمد وآل محمد
كنتِ مثال للأخلاق الساميه 
ولكن يقولون الطيب لا تريده الدنيا 




كلمات لا أعتقد إنها نسجت من خيال أنها واقع لا محاله 
فحقيقة لا ندري متى يخطفنا الموت 
وهل يوجد لدينا رصيد كافي من أعمال حسنه أم لا 
هل عملنا مقبول أم لا 
وهل قبرنا سيكون روضة من رياض الجنة أم حفرة من حفر النار 

رحمتك يارب 
ليس عندي عمل جيد إلا حُسن ظني بك يا ربي 
وشفاعة محمد وآل محمد عليهم السلام 





سلمت أناملك المعطاء 
ودمتي لكل خير 


أمينه

----------


## نبراس،،،

كلمات خاشعه عانقت روحي التئهه فأيقظتها
 كلمات لها من الحاياة ماييقض الغافلين
كلمات تقشعر لها القلوب والابدان 
كلمات كتبت ببساطة بسلاسه لتتغلغل في 
في قلب كل انسان له مشاعروضميرا حي 
لكلماتك اغرورقت العيون وزداد نبض القلب خوفا
مما سيلاقي في الغد القريب او البعيد
لكلماتك تسأل العقل والقلب :
( هل آن الآوان لأتكب وصيتي ... !!! )
اخيه همس الصمت 
جدتي وجاد القلم
كل السكر

----------


## ام الحلوين

*كلمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــات متناثرة في سطور أروع 

تحمـــــــــــــــل جوهر  من المعاني لا يقدر بثمن*



*اه والف اه من يوم لاينفع مال ولا بنون إلا من أتى الله بقلب سليم*

*يوم تبيض وجوه وتسود وجوه* 

*يوم تجد كل نفس ما عملت من خيرٍ  وما عملت من سوء تود لو ان بينها وبينه امدا بعيدا* 

*يوم يجمعكم ليوم الجمع ذلك يوم التغابن* 

*نسأل الله عزوجل بمنه وكرمه أن يحبب إلينا الإيمان ويزينه في قلوبنا وأن يكِره إلينا الفسوق والعصيان ويجعلنا من المرحومين الفائزين ممن تنالهم شفاعة محمد وال محمد*

*بالفعل اخيه يجب علينا محاسبة أنفسنا قبل أن نُحاسب 

فاليوم عملٌ بلا حساب ،، وغدا ً حسابٌ بلا عمل 

اسأل المولى عزوجل أن يغسل جل ذنوبنا بسيول مغفرته* 

*وان يرحمنا جميعاً بواسع مغفرته انه سميع مجيب الدعاء*

*سلمت من كل سوء*

*ووفقك الله في الدنيا والاخره بجاه نبي الرحمه واله الاطهار*

----------


## اطياف

*اه والف اه*
*اه لبعد السفر* 
*اه لضيق القبر*

*اثرتني كلماتك التوعيضيه وعشت*
*معها وضاق صدري لقلت عملي ولحسرتي* 
*على نفسي خصوصا وموت الفجاة متكاثر بالنسبة لنا*
*جزاك الله الف خير وجعلك الله من  الذاكرين العابدين وليس*
*من الغافلين* 

*ابدعتي حبيبتي باسلوبك القصصي الاروع من*
*الرائع وحشرك الله مع من تحبين محمد واله*

*ولا يتي لامير النحل تكفيني*
*عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني*
*وطينتي عجنت من قبل تكويني*
*بحب حيدرة كيف النار تكويني*

*معكم معكم ياسادتي* 
*فهم الرجى والمرتجى*

*اشكركر جزيل الشكر* 
*ودمتي في عناية الرحمان*

----------


## همس الصمت

> كلامك يجعل النفس في خشوع
> و يحدث قشعريرة في البدن
> مامن أحد إلا وسيمر بهذا الدرب
> وهنيئا لمن أعد الزاد
> أشكرك عزيزتي بما خطته لنا أناملك الذهبية 
> أطال الله في عمرك بحق محمد وآل محمد
> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم



 
اللؤلؤ المكنون
أسعدني تواجدك الجميل في حنايا متصفحي
وسررت كثيراً لهذا التواجد
الله لايحرمني تواجدك الجميل أبداً
والله يعطيك الف عافية يارب ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> دخلت معك اخيه في نفس الأجواء







> وعشت كلامك وكأني انا
> ولا زال السؤال يراودي
> هل آن الاوان لأمتب وصيتي
> كلام عذب و اسلوب شيق
> يعطيش العافية على روعة ما خطته اناملك الناعمه



 
عفاف الهدى
كم تهللت فرحاً بردكِ في موضوعي
فمنذُ دخولي للمنتدى لم أجد لك رد في أي مواضعي
ولكني الان سعيده جداً بتواجدك الجميل
لاخلا ولاعدم ..
والله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
دمتِ موفقة الغلا لكل خير ..

----------


## شواطئ شوق

جزاك الله خير على الطرح 
تذكري الانسان الغافل عن الدنيا
ان ينتبه ويعمل صالح حتى 
يكون قبره روضة من رياض الجنة 
رزقنا الله وياكم جناته النعيم 
مع محمدوال محمد

----------


## همس الصمت

> *مٍــرٍآآحِـبُـ ...*
> *رٍآآئعُـهُـ هُـيًـ حِـرٍوٍوٍفٍـگـ ...*
> *مٍـخٍـيًـَفٍـهُــ بُـعُـضَـ آلشُـيًـء ..!*
> *نٍـهُــآيًـة ذِلگـ آلجَـسِـدُ .. حِـَقِـآ تِـحِـتِـ آلتِـرٍآبُـ ..؛*
> *وٍآلأصِـعُـبُـ هُـوٍ َفٍـَقِـدُنٍـآ لأحِـبُـآبُـ ...*
> *دُعُـيًـنٍـيًـ أَفٍـصِـحِـ عُـمٍــآ بُـخٍــآطَرٍيًـ بُـيًـنٍـ تِـلگـ آلحِـرٍوٍفٍـ ..*
> *مٍـؤلمٍـهُــ هُـيًـ حِـَقِــآآ ,,*
> *.. لَقِـدُ تِـجَـمٍـدُتِـ أَفٍـگآرٍيًـ ...*
> *عُـذِرٍآآ ..*
> ...



 
كبرياااااااااااء
مراحب بك ملاييييييييين
هلا فيكِ غلا ...
عُذراً اليكِ عزيزتي لهذا الخوف والهلع الذي
سببتهما لكِ ..
ولكن هذه سنت الحياة
وهذا الطريق جميعنا سنسلكه
لذلك لابد من التذكير في كل حين ..
أطال الله في عمركِ عزيزتي ..
وجعل الجنة في الاخرة مقركِ ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> *وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..*
> 
> *اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
> *وعجل فرجهم..* 
> *لحظات يكون فيها الانسان كالمُعلّق..*
> *بين السماء والأرض..* 
> *يلتفت هنا وهناك..*
> *يستنجد بمن حوله..*
> *علّه يتمسك بإذيال أحدهم..* 
> ...



 
دمعتي الغالية ..
لطالما كنتُ أقف خجلة أمام كلماتكِ التي تذكرينها 
وأمام كلماتكِ التي تكمل كلماتي
بل وتجعل لها منعى إضافي جميل
يجعلها تتميز وتستنير بردكِ
الذي يسعد قلبي دائماً
ولو ذكرت لك العديد من كلمات الاعجاب
لما وفيتك حقكِ دمعة
فكل صفحات المنتدى لاتستنير الا بوجود رد جميل 
ممزوج بدعاء صادق من قلبك الطاهر ...
لاحرمنا الله منكِ غاليتي ولاحرمنا دعائكِ الطاهر ..
الله يعطيك الف عافية يارب ..
لاخلا ولاعدم منك الغالية ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> فيض قلم رائع دائما ،،
> 
> الله يعطيك العافيه ..
> 
> وادراجك للكلمات ..
> ...



 
أخي شبكة
تزدان الصفحات بمرورك العطر فيها
وتستنير بكلماتك التي تسعد القلب والروح ..
وتتهلل العين لروية بصمتك في كل الصفحات ..
الله يعطيك الف عافية يارب ..
والله يسدد خطاك يارب ..
ورزقنا الله وإياكم الجنة يارب ..
دمت موفق أخي لكل خير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> كلمات رائعه وخيفه في نفس الوقت
> 
> 
> 
> كلنا مارون في هذا الطريق المخيف
> 
> 
> عفوك عفوك يامولاي قبل سرابيل القطران
> 
> ...



 
الامل الوردي
تزدان صفحاتي بتواجدك الجميل عزيزتي 
في كل متصفحاتي ..
فلكِ مني كل الشكر والامتنان لهذا التواجد الذي يسعد قلبي ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير يارب ..

----------


## نبض قلب

غآليتي همس الصمت ..
يوم لآبد لكل منآ الوصول له .. ولكن لمـ يتفكر أحد منآ بهذآ اليوم وكيف سيكون حآلنآ فيه ..
أسنكون فرحين بأعمآلنآ أمـ حزينين بسيئآتنآ ..
غآليتي أخذت دموعي تتسآقط على وجنتي عند قرآه هذه الكلمآت .. 
اخذت ابكي دون شعور .. أهذآ أمر مخيف أم أمر جميل أننآ سنترك الحيآه بمآ فيهآ ..
فيآرب بحق محمد وآل محمد أن تنور علينآ قبورنآ وتجعلنآ سُعدآء في الدنيآ والآخره ..
عزيزتي كلمآت بآتت في قلبي ..
ونبهتني لشيئ ربمآ كُنت غآفله عنه .. كل الشكر لك ِ على جهودك ِ المبذوله ..
موفقه بإذن البآري..
تحياتي
نبض قلب

----------


## همس الصمت

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله* 
> *كلمات قوية موحشه*
> *أحسست بارتعاش وانـا اقرأهـا*
> *عزيزتي* 
> *هو راائع ماكتبتي* 
> *ودقة في ماصورتي* 
> ...



 
شذى الزهراء
تزدان صفحتي بمرورك العطر فيها
وصدقتي عزيزتي بوحشة ذلك اليوم وخوفه
بل وهيبته بمجرد التفكير فيه
أطال الله في عمركِ عزيزتي
وأبقاك سنيناً طويلة
وأبقى لك كل من تحبين
ولافرق الله بينكِ وبينهم أبداً ..
الله يعطيك الف عافية يارب ..
دمتِ موفقة عزيزتي لكل خير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> آه آه آه 
> 
> أخذتني كلماتكِ لسنتين مضت
> ذكرتني بفقدي لصديقتي وأقرب الناس إلى قلبي عندما رحلت عن هذه الدنيا الفانيه
> وكأنكِ عشتي معنا ذلك اليوم بكل طقوسه 
> إنكِ تصفين كل ما فيه نقطة نقطة 
> لم تنسي شيء إلا ذكرتيه هنا  
> آه غاليتي نعم لقد يُتمتُ ببعدكِ عني 
> ما زلتي في عمر الزهور لم يخطر لي في يوم من الأيام إني سأفقدك أبدا 
> ...



 
أمينة
عُذراً منكِ عزيزتي
لانني قلبت مواجعكِ وأحزانكِ
رحم الله صديقتكِ وجعل الجنة مثواها بحق محمد وآل محمد
وألهم قلبك الصبر والسلوان على فقدها ..
تشرفت كثيراً بتواجدك الجميل عزيزتي ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
وأطال الله في عمركِ وأبقاكِ ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> كلمات خاشعه عانقت روحي التئهه فأيقظتها
> كلمات لها من الحاياة ماييقض الغافلين
> كلمات تقشعر لها القلوب والابدان 
> كلمات كتبت ببساطة بسلاسه لتتغلغل في 
> في قلب كل انسان له مشاعروضميرا حي 
> لكلماتك اغرورقت العيون وزداد نبض القلب خوفا
> مما سيلاقي في الغد القريب او البعيد
> لكلماتك تسأل العقل والقلب :
> ( هل آن الآوان لأتكب وصيتي ... !!! )
> ...



أخي قمي
أطال الله في عمرك 
وغفر لك كل ماتقدم وتأخر من ذنوبك ..
وجعل الجنة في الاخرة مثواك ومثوى أحبتك ..
تشرفت كثيراً بتواجدك الجميل في حنايا صفحتي ...
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
دمت موفق لكل خير ..

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم  


هموسه  



غاليتي  ...  


لكلماتك وقع على نفسي  لقد اححست  با اني  انا من في النعش 


واصابني الشعور   با الحزن  الم يحن وقت كتابت   وصيتي  


موفقة  با كتاباتك الرائعة  


لا تحرمينا جديدك  


فيض ودي لك

----------


## همس الصمت

> *كلمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــات متناثرة في سطور أروع* 
> 
> *تحمـــــــــــــــل جوهر من المعاني لا يقدر بثمن* 
> 
> 
> *اه والف اه من يوم لاينفع مال ولا بنون إلا من أتى الله بقلب سليم* 
> *يوم تبيض وجوه وتسود وجوه*  
> *يوم تجد كل نفس ما عملت من خيرٍ وما عملت من سوء تود لو ان بينها وبينه امدا بعيدا*  
> *يوم يجمعكم ليوم الجمع ذلك يوم التغابن*  
> ...



 
أم الحلوين
وفقنا الله وإياكم في الدنيا والاخرة
تشرفت كثيراً بتواجدك الجميل
في متصفحي 
الله يعطيك العافية يارب 
ولاعدمت تواجدكِ أبداً في كل متصفحاتي ..
دمتِ موفقة عزيزتي لكل خير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> *اه والف اه*
> 
> *اه لبعد السفر* 
> *اه لضيق القبر* 
> *اثرتني كلماتك التوعيضيه وعشت*
> *معها وضاق صدري لقلت عملي ولحسرتي* 
> *على نفسي خصوصا وموت الفجاة متكاثر بالنسبة لنا*
> *جزاك الله الف خير وجعلك الله من الذاكرين العابدين وليس*
> *من الغافلين*  
> ...



 
الف شكر لكِ عزيزتي
لهذا التواجد الجميل
لاخلا ولاعدم
الله يعطيك مليون عافية يارب
وغفر الله لنا ولكم ماتقدم وتأخر من ذنوبنا ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير يارب ..
تحياتي العطرة لكِ ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> جزاك الله خير على الطرح 
> تذكري الانسان الغافل عن الدنيا
> ان ينتبه ويعمل صالح حتى 
> يكون قبره روضة من رياض الجنة 
> رزقنا الله وياكم جناته النعيم 
> مع محمدوال محمد



 
الله يجزانا ويجزاكِ الف خير يارب ..
تشرفت بتواجدكِ الجميل في متصفحي
الله يعطيك العافية يارب
وعفر الله لنا ولكم ماتقدم أو تأخر من الذنوب ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..
خالص التحايا العطرة لك ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> غآليتي همس الصمت ..
> 
> يوم لآبد لكل منآ الوصول له .. ولكن لمـ يتفكر أحد منآ بهذآ اليوم وكيف سيكون حآلنآ فيه ..
> أسنكون فرحين بأعمآلنآ أمـ حزينين بسيئآتنآ ..
> غآليتي أخذت دموعي تتسآقط على وجنتي عند قرآه هذه الكلمآت .. 
> اخذت ابكي دون شعور .. أهذآ أمر مخيف أم أمر جميل أننآ سنترك الحيآه بمآ فيهآ ..
> فيآرب بحق محمد وآل محمد أن تنور علينآ قبورنآ وتجعلنآ سُعدآء في الدنيآ والآخره ..
> عزيزتي كلمآت بآتت في قلبي ..
> ونبهتني لشيئ ربمآ كُنت غآفله عنه .. كل الشكر لك ِ على جهودك ِ المبذوله ..
> ...



 
نبض قلب
كم أسعد لتواجدك العطر في حنايا صفحاتي
الله يغفر كل كل ذنوبك يارب
بحق محمد وآل محمد ..
الله يعطيك العافية حبيبتي
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..
تقبلي خالص التحايا المعطرة بالورود ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> 
> هموسه 
> 
> 
> 
> غاليتي ... 
> 
> ...



 
وعليكم وعلى نبينا وأهل بيته 
أطيب التحايا وأزكى السلام ..
عزيزتي سويت
تشرفت كثراً بتواجدك الجميل
في متصفحي
لاخلا ولاعدم ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
دمتِ موفقة عزيزتي لكل خير ...
تحياتي العطرة لكِ ..

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
إلى كل من دخل إلى موضوعي
وشكرني برده أو أطّلع على الموضوع ولم يرد
أسأل الله أن يضيئ قبورنا
وينورها بنور محد وآل بيته الاكرمين
وأن يغفر لنا كل ذنوبنا 
صغيرة كانت أو كبيرة
وأن يكتب لنا الصحة والعافية ويطيل في أعمارنا
في خدمة محمد وآل محمد ...
وأن يوفقكم في الدنيا والاخرة ..
الله يعطيكم الف عافية يارب ..
لاعدمت تواجداتكم في كل متصفحاتي ..
دمتم موفقين لكل خير يارب ..

تقبلوا خالص التحايا العطرة من قلبي المحب لكم ..
همــــ الصمــت ــــس ..

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

غاليتي : همس
رائــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع
إبداع 
إبهار حقاً
كلماتكِ من ذهب
إيقاع مؤثر صادق
نبعت من قلب خاشع
فأبدع الحقيقة المرة
التي حتماً سنمر بها يوماً
ولا نعلم متى ؟ وأين ستكون هذه اللحظة
ومن سيبكينا
ومن سيفتقدنا
وهل سنكون جاهزون لذلك اليوم 
وهل جهزنا معنا أمتعتنا
لذلك السفر
أم سنسافر بدون أي أمتعة
وكيف سيكون قبرنا
هل هو 
روضة من رياض الجنة
أم 
حفرة من حفر النار

رحمااااك يارباااااه
وغفرانك

لقد تخيلتُ نفسي في هذا اليوم
وعندها أدمعت عيناي على نفسي
وكيف نغفل عن هذا
وإلى متى نحنٌ غافلون

جداً جداً روعه روعه
جزاكِ الله كل خير
وأطال في عمركِ وعمر من تحبين
ورحم الله والديكِ
وغفر الله لكِ ولنا 
بحق محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين

سلم نبض قلمكِ المبدع
غاليتي
ولا عدمنااا
دمتي في رعاية الرحمن



أمنيـــ مجروحه ــــــات
كانت هنا

----------


## همس الصمت

أمنيات مجروحه
كم أسعد بتشريفكِ صفحاتي
نور الله قبورنا بنور محمد وآل محمد ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير يارب ..

----------

